# Spoilers for Life: Santa Claus



## Ayame (Oct 16, 2008)

If you're like ten, begone now.  Just go...  Please!

I remember when I believed in the Tooth Fairy, and the Easter Bunny, and Santa Claus.  I first disproved the Tooth Fairy by telling my parents NOT to give me money while I slept.  Needless to say, there was no money in the morning.
I just gradually grew out of Santa- it never made much sense, anyways, even though I initially brushed the attacks off with "It's magic!".  He's probably a stalker, anyways.  I mean, he sees you while you're sleeping.
That, to me, is just creepy.

So discuss Santa.


----------



## o_O (Oct 16, 2008)

Santa: He never made sense to me. I mean, a big "HO-HO-HO! MERRY CHRISTMAS!" guy who came out once a year is pretty crazy. I always thought, "How did he get so fat?" The North Pole thing never helped, and I always asked my parents if I could get _____ for Christmas, and they thought about it and sometimes gave it to me. So while my friends in like 1st grade were saying, "OMG! SANTA SANTA SANTA SANTA!" I was going, "Ummmm... Yay?" I believed that he was actually there in preschool and kindergarten, but never beyond that.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 16, 2008)

I never really believed. I never had the Tooth Fairy of the Easter Bunny and my parents were pretty half-hearted with the whole Father Christmas thing, so I didn't really care either way so long as I got stuff :D

I made a few kids in primary school very sad when I told them I got presents from my parents, but not Father Christmas, though. X3


----------



## nastypass (Oct 16, 2008)

whatwhat you mean he's not real


;             ;


----------



## #1 bro (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't remember ever actually thinking he was real. I probably did at one point, but I can only recall ever thinking of him as the same way as I thought of my stuffed animals: fun to pretend are real and fun to make up stories about that you can incorporate into your worldview, but when you get down to it, not actually real. It was the same with God. 

I don't think I'll ever be teaching my kids about Santa - why tell your children something that you know to be false? I really don't understand the logic behind this.


----------



## FerrousLucario (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, I wasn't like an avid believer, but I thought he might physically exist. I didn't really think much of it until I saw tags that said "From: Santa" on the computer desk. I pretended not to see it, but I knew I what I saw...

Not really a big deal, though. I never brought it up or anything. I wasn't even sure before I saw the tags, so it wasn't even much of a shock.

EDIT: I would think that this is more about childhood than religion. But whatever.


----------



## #1 bro (Oct 16, 2008)

I wasn't trying to imply that Santa Claus was part of Christianity (or whatever you thought I was saying), I just was observing how my childhood attitude towards Santa Claus and my childhood attitude towards God were basically the same.


----------



## FerrousLucario (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, no. I was responding to how the topic was tagged. I probably should have made that more clear. I knew what you meant by that.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 16, 2008)

You're all mental. I believed in all that stuff for years. :( God guys, how boring was your childhood?


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 16, 2008)

In Slovenia, we have the tooth mouse.

Seriously that is way cooler.

The story went that he'd make a castle out of your teeth.

_Castle. Teeth._


----------



## Zora of Termina (Oct 16, 2008)

I think he exists. In our hearts <3

And that's just it. To me, it's the time of year that makes him real to me. Any other time of the year and I'd be like "Nah he don't exist", but it's always when it gets colder, and especially after Halloween (the excitement for that blocks it off otherwise I'd be planning presents months ahead of time), that I start insisting that he's real in spirit, even if not physically. It's always been this way.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 16, 2008)

I never believed in Santa, the Easter Bunny, the Tooth Fairy, or God(s). I guess it's because I was born in Taiwan, and Asian parents don't believe in that kind of stuff. 

I think I believed in ghosts, but I can't remember. 

My childhood was spent doing homework and watching anime. It's not boring at all >:D


----------



## Ayame (Oct 17, 2008)

Hmm, yes, I did tag it rather oddly...  I guess it should have been Spoilers for Childhood or something...
I don't know.


----------



## Zhorken (Oct 17, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> In Slovenia, we have the tooth mouse.
> 
> Seriously that is way cooler.
> 
> ...


That is the _greatest thing ever_.

I figured out pretty much as soon as my parents tried to tell me about Santa that "that can't happen!" and a couple years later that "mom, you're just putting the presents there yourself.  'Santa' usually has your writing and when he doesn't, he has dad's!  _Also he's impossible_ and our chimney doesn't go anywhere."  (It turned out that our chimney _did_ go to the furnace, but my real point still stood: we had no fireplace.)

I was an immediate skeptic about the tooth fairy, too, but I believed in the Easter bunny until I was seven (because hey, bunnies are real and could easily sneak in.  I never believed that e laid the eggs emself, but I just _knew_ e placed them.)


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 17, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> In Slovenia, we have the tooth mouse.
> 
> Seriously that is way cooler.
> 
> ...


Oh my god, that's so cute. ;___;


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Oct 17, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> In Slovenia, we have the tooth mouse.
> 
> Seriously that is way cooler.
> 
> ...


That's so much more interesting than the tooth fairy (Who I believed in until I was about 6).

I believed in the Easter Bunny until I was about 7 or 8, and I stopped believing and Saint Nick at 8 or 9.


----------



## Yarnchu (Oct 17, 2008)

I believed in Santa Claus until I was around 9 or 10, when people at my school were arguing over it and I decided to end it by asking my mother. She told me that he was real, but he had died and parents give their children gifts to continue his spirit. I kinda think that is false, although Saint Nick _did_ live, but I remember reading something, probaly on Wikipedia (hey, who doesn't like searching for random articles on there?) that said he gave out candy instead of presents. Of course America has to change everything, and Santa Claus was no different. I'll go check somewhere to make sure what I have is accurate, because I'm sure there is a flaw or two somewhere...


----------



## shadow_lugia (Oct 17, 2008)

I can't remember exactly what I thought of Santa, blarrgh ;-;

Although I stopped believing in the tooth fairy when I got a Borders gift card instead of a coin. Although the gift card was far more awesome then a stupid round piece of metal with carvings of some head or other on it <3


----------



## Valor (Oct 17, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> You're all mental. I believed in all that stuff for years. :( God guys, how boring was your childhood?


Very, very dull. Usually filled with hours and hours on the NES clicking away on the Zapper.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 17, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> In Slovenia, we have the tooth mouse.
> 
> Seriously that is way cooler.
> 
> ...


Where I come from, we have a tooth mouse as well.
I never heard the tooth castle thing, though. O.o


----------



## o_O (Oct 17, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> I never believed in Santa, the Easter Bunny, the Tooth Fairy, or God(s). I guess it's because I was born in Taiwan, and Asian parents don't believe in that kind of stuff.
> 
> I think I believed in ghosts, but I can't remember.
> 
> My childhood was spent doing homework and watching anime. It's not boring at all >:D


ZOMG I THINK YOU ARE MY TWIN. EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THOSE DETAILS FITS ME. o_O

Anyways, opaltiger that Tooth Mouse thing is awesome :D Damn lame fairy that just gives us a bit of money D:<


----------



## shiny jiggly (Oct 17, 2008)

I remember when I used to believe in Santa Claus. Then one day one of my friends told me straight up that he wasn't real and I guess that I've gone with that ever since. 
I also remember finding a typed and stapled essay on the ground explaining how and why Santa Claus isn't real. But I personally think that if there is a Santa Claus, there has to be more than one. 

I stopped believing in the tooth fairy when I lost a tooth and didn't tell my parents and didn't get money from it. I wasn't too shocked I guess.

The Easter bunny, I don't remember when I stopped believing in that thing. Maybe it was a little bit after I got over the other two.


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 17, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> I never believed in Santa, the Easter Bunny, the Tooth Fairy, or God(s). I guess it's because I was born in Taiwan, and Asian parents don't believe in that kind of stuff.
> 
> I think I believed in ghosts, but I can't remember.
> 
> My childhood was spent doing homework and watching anime. It's not boring at all >:D


I'm Chinese. I never belived in that stuff either and for the same reasons probably. My dad believes in throwing your tooth onto the roof XD


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 17, 2008)

^ throwing a perfectly good tooth onto teh roof?
I believed in Easter Bunny/Tooth Fairy/Santa Claus until I was ten. And got made fun of for it. Then, the tooth fairy didn't come for three days. I walked through a room, mumbling "Maybe the tooth fairy isn't real..."
The following morning, my mom showed me all my baby teeth to prove that there was no tooth fairy. I was freaked XD


----------



## Renteura (Oct 17, 2008)

come on guys, santa is real >.>

Oh wait, I stopped believing in Santa when I was like, 4, I never believed in the Tooth Fairy ever, but I didn't stop believing in the Easter Bunny until I was 8-9.

And that Tooth Mouse is epic winnage. :D


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 17, 2008)

Never really believed in Santa because every Christmas I stole my uncle's video camera and record near the tree. Plus I only heard of Claus on TV and I always took everything there with a grain of salt.


----------



## Minish (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't remember believing in Santa Claus... then again I never was much of a believer in anything. XD The Tooth Fairy was sort of a quaint idea I never really thought of much, and I thought easter bunnies were just... like, drawing reindeer on Christmas cards, I never knew there WAS an Easter Bunny. XDD

I can't really remember what I felt towards Santa Claus being real or not. I think I remember being vaguely annoyed whenever my mum said, 'this one's from Santa...'

For the Tooth Fairy - I remember hearing my mum come in in the dead of the night, whisper my name to see whether I was awake (I didn't say anything to see what she was actually doing in my room), and then put 50p on my bedside table. And then sneak out. Oh, mummy~ You are so very discreet.


----------



## Jetx (Oct 17, 2008)

I can't believe how many of you didn't truly believe in Santa. ;_;
I totally cried when I found he wasn't real :(

Never really thought much about the tooth fairy and I kind of knew they weren't real deep inside, though I'm sure I believed in them when I was maybe 6 and under. (I thought it was plural; lots of them taking lots of teeth is far more logical!)
Always knew the Easter Bunny was a load of crap. My parents never even mentioned it, though, so it's no wonder.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 17, 2008)

... said:


> Where I come from, we have a tooth mouse as well.
> I never heard the tooth castle thing, though. O.o


Where do you live?


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 17, 2008)

I can't really remember whether I believed or not.
I don't I did. Though I did remember believing my brother on Christmas Eve that you get bitten by the bed bugs and die if you don't fall asleep soon enough D:

The tooth fairy, well she doesn't exist, I put some teeth under my pillow but didn't tell my parents. The teeth never left my room :(


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't care what you say, he's real. ;_;


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Oct 17, 2008)

It's a bit creepy, really. A fat man breaking into your house at the dead of night in order to give children presents. And another thing; ghosts can't exist because they're illogical _but_ Santa (who's supposedly lived forever and manages to travel around the world, dropping into every house to deliver presents, in under twenty-four hours with a cart guided by magical reindeer) has to exist.

Obviously I never believed in that sort of stuff.

Haha, a giant bunny that goes around with chocolate eggs. Adults really _don't_ have any faith in children.


----------



## Yarnchu (Oct 17, 2008)

I do remember being a big believer in said tooth fairy. This wasn't helped when I put a tooth under my pillow, then I went to watch tv in the living. The door to my room was opened, so I could see if someone went in or not. I didn't see anyone, but I did see a large flash that prompted me to run in there and collect my money. And the money was there! Another time I found two pokemon cards, Mewtwo and Ditto I believe, that looked familier so I checked my brother's card binder, and they were missing. I sat there crying for some time because "The tooth fairy stole my brother's cards!" Yes I was kind of sheltered. Don't remember when I stopped believing in the Easter Bunny, but I never really cared as long as I got my Peeps and Chocolate Bunny, and a toy or something.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 17, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> In Slovenia, we have the tooth mouse.
> 
> Seriously that is way cooler.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of a cartoon on TV when I was a kid. Two mice brought teeth to the "queen" or something.

Anyways... I believed in Santa when I was like 5 or so, but then I realised... _he can't be real._ I think my parents STILL say he exists(come on, I'm 14!) By the way, there's ALWAYS someone that's not there when "Santa" comes. hmmmmm....
(And by the way, we don't really have the Santa coming in the chimney thing in Norway.)


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 17, 2008)

Worst Username Ever said:


> (And by the way, we don't really have the chimney thing in Norway.)


Meaning he doesn't use them to get in, or you just don't have chimneys? XD


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 17, 2008)

Lesse...
I never belived in the dude. Come on, a fat guy who lives off of cookies?
Actually, I live offa them, but me no fat...
Don't get me wrong, I wasn't all "Santa belays physics, blah blah blah"
Truth is, I though that if he was real, he must've been pissed by now.
XD


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 17, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Meaning he doesn't use them to get in, or you just don't have chimneys? XD


He doesn't use them to get in. We do have chimneysXD


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 17, 2008)

Worst Username Ever said:


> He doesn't use them to get in. We do have chimneysXD


So... how _does_ he get in? Kick the door down? O___o


----------



## Autumn (Oct 17, 2008)

I asked my mom about Santa when I was... I think seven or something? And then I cried. :[

I guess the inability to make connections runs in my family's blood, for my sister has not yet noticed that 'Santa' uses the same wrapping paper that my family has and apparently has the same signature as both my dad and my mom (my dad's writing being quite distinct. No, wait, she'd make the connection if I were to sign a present. I've compared my handwriting to "a blind drunk monkey with a quill pen" or something of the sort before)...

What Zora said about Santa being alive in spirit during the Christmas season and all actually makes some amount of sense. I agree with that statement, too. <3 Christmas~


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 17, 2008)

superyoshi888 said:


> but I remember reading something, probaly on Wikipedia (hey, who doesn't like searching for random articles on there?) that said he gave out candy instead of presents.


That's how it works in Germany. 
But on a different day.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 17, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> I'm Chinese. I never belived in that stuff either and for the same reasons probably. My dad believes in throwing your tooth onto the roof XD


:D Same here! We're supposed to throw the teeth from your jaw onto the roof, and the teeth from your palate (the top row) under the bed. If you don't do it, then your new teeth will be crooked. 

And the teeth-castle mouse is epicly epic.


----------



## Adnan (Oct 17, 2008)

Why you tryin' to run 10 year olds away D<

I never actually believed in these mythical characters. Foolishness at a glance.


----------



## Icalasari (Oct 17, 2008)

;.; I tried posting yesterday, but the forums crashed on me

Anyways...

^^ We have cake to celebrate Jesus' birthday. I may not be that devote, but hey, it's fucking CAKE! Angel Food Cake, to be exact :D

Anyways, Santa, I believed in him until roughly... 3 years ago? Yes, I believed in him until I was 14

The tooth fairy... Until I was around ten, I think. I figured that one out when my tooth wasn't taken. I left my room, saw my mom go in, and lo and behold, when I walked in, there was money

The Easter Bunny... 9, I think. My dad said that he saw him hitting on my rabbit. We found out a year later that my rabbit was a guy. So, it was either the rabbit was gay, the rabbit was too stupid to figure out that the rabbit he was hitting on was a guy, or that he wasn't real

...A gay easter bunny would be awesome :D


----------



## ZimD (Oct 18, 2008)

I believed in the Tooth Fairy until I was about seven. My second grade teacher actually told us that the Tooth Fairy wasn't real when a lot of the class got in a huge argument about it. I pretended to believe for about two more years so I could still get money for my teeth. 

Easter Bunny, I was probably around eight, since some of my other friends insisted that he laid eggs. For some reason, I noticed that a bunny laying eggs made no sense, even though a giant bunny hopping from house to house and hiding eggs never seemed odd to me. Also, I realized that if he was real, it wouldn't make much sense for one set of parents to say one thing about him, but another kid's parents saying something completely different about him.

I was about eight when I started feeling suspicious about Santa. Why didn't my older brother and sister get as excited? Why didn't Santa ever give anything to my parents? Why did he have handwriting that looked extremely similar to my mom's, but slightly messier? 

When I was nine, though, I knew he couldn't be real for two reasons. I saw Kissopoly (like Monopoly, but with the band Kiss) in a shopping bag when my mom came home from some store, then Santa gave it to me for Christmas. Also, on Christmas Eve, I was extremely thirsty, so I got up to get a drink of water, and I heard my parents whispering to each other about which presents went in which stocking. I pretended to believe until I was eleven or twelve, since I was afraid I wouldn't get extra presents anymore.

A gay Easter Bunny would be the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Rulue (Oct 18, 2008)

I still remember finding out the truth about Santa Claus. I was 5, and had put cookies and milk for Santa under the tree. As a child, I was really curious, and sneaked out trying to see him. Too bad all I saw was my older brothers eating the cookies while my mother put the gifts under the tree.

God, I remember crying.


----------



## Alexi (Oct 18, 2008)

I think I stopped believing in the tooth fairy after my second tooth (don't remember what age). I never told my parents though so I could still get money. :D XD Once I was spending the night at a friend's house when a tooth fell out. I told my friend's mom and she told me to put it under my pillow that night. She (er, I mean, "the tooth fairy") gave me a dollar that night. It was awesome.

I don't remember my thoughts on Santa, but I think I stopped believing in him at age eight, if at all. Once again, never told my parents. I still get presents that say "from Santa" but my mom knows I don't believe in him. She just jokes with me. XP I think it was all the Mall Santas that made me lose all belief in him. 

Easter bunny, I don't think I ever believed in it. I certainly remember not understanding what Zombie Jesus had to do with chocolate bunnies and eggs. :/ But hey, free candy. Can't complain. :3

My mom talks about the Great Pumpkin (from Charlie Brown) and it's pretty annoying. >>


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 18, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> So... how _does_ he get in? Kick the door down? O___o


My cousin (who lives in a bungalow) was always told that Santa had a special key to get in through the front door.

Seriously though, I'm so surprised at the amount of people who never believed in Santa. Playing NES is crap compared to the magic of fairies and fat men who give you presents and bunnies who fling eggs at your do... oh no, wait.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 18, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> ...Playing NES is...



I never even heard of games consoles until Christmas day when I was about 10ish :(


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 18, 2008)

I was an avid believer until I realized Santa had mom's hand writing when I was nine. I immediately put teh Easter Bunny and the Tooth Fairy in the same category. Mom keeps on saying "From: Santa" though. She says it's tradition. Yay me?


----------



## OrangeAipom (Oct 18, 2008)

I didn't believe in him because there was no fireplace at my old house.


----------



## Icalasari (Oct 18, 2008)

Zim Del Invasor said:


> A gay Easter Bunny would be the greatest thing ever.


I am thinking of a Slash Fic featuring the Easter Bunny and Santa Claus :D

X3 That would be pure epicness


Anyways, my mom insists that I at least pretend to believe in Santa, for my little sister's sake

o.o She threatens me with no more gifts from Santa, as in, she would halve the number of gifts I get ;.;


----------



## Yarnchu (Oct 18, 2008)

Santa didn't start wrapping presents for me until last Christmas, so I couldn't sneak in around 5:00 to see what I got and then bug my parents to wake up. Thus, I never got to see a similarity in hand writing.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 18, 2008)

Santa doesn't have handwriting, he types.


----------



## Icalasari (Oct 18, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> Santa doesn't have handwriting, he types.


Lies!

He gets his slave elves to type for him :D


----------



## ZimD (Oct 18, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> I am thinking of a Slash Fic featuring the Easter Bunny and Santa Claus :D


I would so read that.





Mike the Foxhog said:


> So... how _does_ he get in? Kick the door down? O___o


We always left our door unlocked, at least until I went to bed, so he just went in through the door. If you locked it, he would just skip over you since you didn't deserve presents, according to my brother.


----------



## Autumn (Oct 18, 2008)

I still have to 'believe' for the sake of my eight-year-old sister, and if I know her she's just as slow as I was and thus will not pick up on the fact that he isn't real until my parents specifically tell her, and I don't think she'll ask about it, either. Earlier today she claimed that "Santa's too chubby to fit down our chimney", to which I replied "Well, then, how does he get here, then?" She replied with "He's magic." And I just mentally headdesked. xD

Christmas is special enough to me to have me setting my alarm and waking my sister (something I never do) to go down and jump on our parents' bed until they scream at us and we run out to the tree and bounce with excitement. x3 Pretty much all the decent stuff I get consists of video games, candy, and sometimes an interesting board game or a book or two (or music of some sort for my trumpet or the piano). So I can't wait to get my hands on the video games, and... well... xD This year I'm putting the new Ranger at the top of my Christmas wishlist so I can obsess over it on the eight-hour drive to our cousins' house the next day.

I _adore_ Christmas - the music, the lights, the movies, the general spirit, the _tree_ - it's all so terrific to me, and so I'm planning to spend a stereotypical Christmas with Flametail some year after we meet. <3333

_It's the most~ wonderful time~ of the year~_


----------



## Felidire (Oct 19, 2008)

The thing that threw me off of santa was that I got 25 presents, my friends got 2 or 3. ,xD
My parents did a bloody good job of making it look real though, food crumbs/footprints/they even dressed up as him while putting the presents on the floor, I actually woke up once, looked, and saw a red fat man and thought "ho shi!" and ran back to bed before it saw me.



> In Slovenia, we have the tooth mouse.
> 
> Seriously that is way cooler.
> 
> ...


Hopefully the parents there aren't as obsessed as mine were, as to leave false traces of evidence.
I could just imagine them gathering mouse crap and putting it on my pillow.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Oct 19, 2008)

I found out about the nonexistance of Snata Claus when I waled in on my parents hiding the gifts undr the tree on my way to the bathroom.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 19, 2008)

One of my friends has a mother who still insists Father Christmas is real (her kids are 18, 21, 24 and 28). She leaves (some) Christmas decorations up all year round, owns every Christmas movie ever made and her facebook status is always "[however many] days till Christmas!". 

Still, she always invites us all round the weekend before the big day and makes us a huge Christmas dinner, so I certinaly can't complain. :3


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 22, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> Where do you live?


Spanish origin. Oddly, nobody around me calls it the tooth mouse. It's always a _fairy_.


----------



## Ayame (Oct 22, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> I am thinking of a Slash Fic featuring the Easter Bunny and Santa Claus :D


It's likely to be out there, somewhere.  *Googles it hopefully*  I feel kind of ashamed, but to heck with that!
I can't find one.  T_T
Somebody write it.  There should be a writing challenge in the Writing forum involving Santa/Easter Bunny.
Kinda squicky, but I'm choosing not to think about it.


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 22, 2008)

We never had the easter bunny or really the tooth fairy over here - I think I was told I should put my first tooth under the pillow to get money for it, but I don't think a fairy was really supposed to be involved, and as it happened I didn't tell my parents when I tried it, so naturally it didn't work. The easter bunny isn't part of Icelandic easter culture at all and it is clear to every child that easter eggs are sold in shops and come from several competing candy manufacturers. And in several different sizes, of which you want the biggest so you nag your parents for it.

As for Santa Claus, in Iceland we have thirteen old men who in old times were supposed to cause all sorts of mischief around Christmastime (one would suck the milk from your sheep, one would slam doors, one would hook the meat you were cooking out through the chimney, one would eat your candles, and so on), but in later times got sort of mixed with Santa, and right now they all wear his clothes but still love getting up to their old mischief and are not fat. And they don't give you presents on Christmas itself, but each of the thirteen days before Christmas Day has one of them coming to town and putting cheap little presents into your shoe if you place it in the window of your room. Oh, and they are half-trolls who live in the mountains, and their mother eats children (and so does her cat). You can imagine all the American media about writing letters to this one Santa Claus who lives on the North Pole, makes all the presents and has a bunch of little helper elves gets very confusing.

I believed in them for a while, mostly out of denial of the possibility that my parents would be lying to me about something like that. :( I was very angry to find out.


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 22, 2008)

I believed in Santa for ages. I still sorta thought it was sweet until about six months ago when my boyfriend (who loathes Christmas) questioned why children in third-world countries don't get presents from Santa. ;-;

The tooth fairy and the Easter Bunny I grew out of when I was about ten or so, although one time my mum left me a note from the 'tooth fairy' when I lost my last baby teeth. She did it in gold pen and everything, so I thought it was magic. :3


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 22, 2008)

I only ever believed in Santa till I was nine, when my mother dropped this bombshell on me after I asked her whether he existed. I cried.
Then my dad told me the same thing a year later and I was all 'yeah okay'

Here in Belgium (and Holland) we have La Saint Nicholas/Sinterklaas. He's sort of like Santa but instead of having elves doing his biding he has white guys in blackface called Zwarte Piet (Black Pete). They're always dressed nicely and I suppose Americans and Brits would be utterly dumbfounded at this because it can look pretty racist I guess.
St. Nicholas isn't fat, dresses a lot better than Santa and rides around on a white horse. He's based on a real guy who existed a couple of centuries ago and used to give kids presents, and I'm pretty sure Santa's based on the real Nicholas as well.
Oh and St. Nicholas lives in Spain and comes over every year in a boat. If children are naughty he doesn't leave any faggy piece of coal, he kidnaps the mean kids and takes them to Spain with him. That's how he gets his Zwarte Pieten, I think. If you're good you get candy and/or a chocolate letter, usually the first letter of your name.

I'm pretty sure he also exists in Baltic countries but there he's a sort of Evil Santa and he's basically Satan so erm

We don't have an Easter Bunny, we have Easter Bells. Giant flying bells who leave chocolate in your house. Seriously.
And I was never told about the tooth fairy until I was about eleven or so so I never got round to believing in that either.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 22, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> So... how _does_ he get in? Kick the door down? O___o


Normally, we get to meet him(or rather, the guy dressed up as him) in Chirstmas Day(we celebrate it on Christmas Day btw) At least, that's how it happens in my family. Ehhh... some people may have the chimney story though... but I don't know of any really.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 22, 2008)

I think it's very sad that the Americanized version of Santa is replacing/ruining all these amazing old traditions... especially given (and correct me if I'm wrong; it's been known to happen) the northern European countries were the ones who first had the idea of strange men giving you stuff during Christmastime. 
I mean, Santa's coloured after Coca-Cola, for God's sake. It's only a matter of time before the Easter Bunny is dyed yellow, his ears made to look like a big "m" and he starts wearing an "i'm lovin' it" t-shirt or something. D:


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 22, 2008)

B-but the Coca-Cola Santa is so adorable:





LOOK AT HIM awww
Yeah I find old people cute what of it.

Oh and this is what Sinterklaas/St. Nicholas looks like:





Chillin' with his homies. He sort of dresses like the Pope, I guess.


----------



## Espeon (Oct 22, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I think it's very sad that the Americanized version of Santa is replacing/ruining all these amazing old traditions... especially given (and correct me if I'm wrong; it's been known to happen) the northern European countries were the ones who first had the idea of strange men giving you stuff during Christmastime.
> I mean, Santa's coloured after Coca-Cola, for God's sake. It's only a matter of time before the Easter Bunny is dyed yellow, his ears made to look like a big "m" and he starts wearing an "i'm lovin' it" t-shirt or something. D:


Ahaha. Then McDonalds would start adding "easter eggs" to their happy meals at easter time.

I think you're right in a way. I do prefer the old traditional green to the red santa.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 22, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Chillin' with his homies. He sort of dresses like the Pope, I guess.


It's clear from his awesomeness levels that he _is_ the Pope.

By the way, in Germany, Santa Claus is apparently called "der Weinachtsmann" ("the Christmas Man") and puts presents in shoes rather than oversized socks. The literal translation of his name made me lol =3


----------



## silverfur (Oct 22, 2008)

i <3 santa!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 23, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I mean, Santa's coloured after Coca-Cola, for God's sake. It's only a matter of time before the Easter Bunny is dyed yellow, his ears made to look like a big "m" and he starts wearing an "i'm lovin' it" t-shirt or something. D:


Umm, no he isn't.



> In the United Kingdom, Santa -- or Father Christmas -- was historically depicted wearing a green cloak. More recently, that has been changed to the more commonly known red suit.[37] One school in the seaside town of Brighton banned the use of a red suit for erroneously believing it was only indicative of the Coca-Cola advertising campaign. School spokesman Sarah James said: "The red-suited Santa was created as a marketing tool by Coca-Cola, it is a symbol of commercialism."[38] In reality, the red-suited Santa was created by Thomas Nast.


Also those blackface Santa helpers would _never_ fly nowadays (in America, at least). Maybe if this was like, the 1920s, then yeah, nobody would care.

I have no interesting Santa stories. :0


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 23, 2008)

... said:


> Also those blackface Santa helpers would _never_ fly nowadays (in America, at least). Maybe if this was like, the 1920s, then yeah, nobody would care.


Yeah Holland and Belgium are pretty chill like that.


----------



## Icalasari (Oct 24, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> One of my friends has a mother who still insists Father Christmas is real (her kids are 18, 21, 24 and 28). She leaves (some) Christmas decorations up all year round, owns every Christmas movie ever made and her facebook status is always "[however many] days till Christmas!".
> 
> Still, she always invites us all round the weekend before the big day and makes us a huge Christmas dinner, so I certinaly can't complain. :3


o.o Erm, how has she not figured it out? Didn't she ever live on her own at one point, and start to wonder why Santa didn't eat the cookies and drink the milk she left out, and why he didn't leave gifts?



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> We don't have an Easter Bunny, we have Easter Bells. Giant flying bells who leave chocolate in your house. Seriously.
> And I was never told about the tooth fairy until I was about eleven or so so I never got round to believing in that either.


...Giant flying bells?

:O Oh my fucking god, that is SWEET!


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 24, 2008)

... said:


> Umm, no he isn't.


Yes, someone painted him red (red, not red-and-white) first, but do you honestly think that the Santa every kid in Western Society knows today would be the colours he is had Coca-Cola not used him in a 30-year advertising campaign?

No matter how you look at it, it's still shameless globalization.


----------



## Icalasari (Oct 24, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Yes, someone painted him red (red, not red-and-white) first, but do you honestly think that the Santa every kid in Western Society knows today would be the colours he is had Coca-Cola not used him in a 30-year advertising campaign?
> 
> No matter how you look at it, it's still shameless globalization.


Yeah, but his belly jiggles like a bowl full of jelly! D:


----------



## Alexi (Oct 24, 2008)

Or the result of too much Coke.


----------



## Clover (Oct 24, 2008)

I figured it out at like nine when tooth fairy/mom gave brother a ten and four ones instead of the usual five bucks. discrediting santa and the easter bunny was a natural continuation of the point.


----------



## Zeph (Oct 24, 2008)

MidnightSaboteur said:


> I figured it out at like nine when tooth fairy/mom gave brother a ten and four ones instead of the usual five bucks. discrediting santa and the easter bunny was a natural continuation of the point.


You got $5? Lucky; I used to only get £1, which is about $2.

I believed in Santa until I was about five, then I realised how impossible the whole thing was but sort of _forced_ myself to believe into it even though I knew it was a load of rubbish really (The same with religion...).

I never really believed in the Easter Bunny or Tooth Fairy... But I want a pet Tooth Mouse.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 24, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> You got $5? Lucky; I used to only get £1, which is about $2.
> 
> I believed in Santa until I was about five, then I realised how impossible the whole thing was but sort of _forced_ myself to believe into it even though I knew it was a load of rubbish really (The same with religion...).
> 
> I never really believed in the Easter Bunny or Tooth Fairy... But I want a pet Tooth Mouse.


Uuh, Castform it's really rather rude to call religion a "load of rubbish", especially when it has nothing to do with the topic at hand (the discussion of religion, that is).


----------



## Zeph (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh,no, I was just pointing out that, similar to the idea of a God, I eventually grew to believe that the idea of a Santa Claus was (In my opinion) a ridiculous concept. I didn't mean any offence by it. Apologies to anyone I may have offended.


----------



## Empoleon (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think I really ever believed in Santa Claus, though I once theorized that instead of going everywhere one night he would spread it out and then have the "activate" under the tree with some sort of magic timer or something.

You guys got dollars for your teeth? We only got quarters if we were lucky.


----------



## Linzys (Oct 27, 2008)

Hehe. I seriously remember waiting for the Tooth Fairy to come into my room so that I could steal her wand and have magical powers when I was like..six.

I was evil. c: 

Also, I found out that Santa wasn't real when I was about nine. I think I stopped believing in the tooth fairy and Easter bunny before that.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Oct 27, 2008)

I stopped believing that Father Christmas visited everyone's houses when I about ten. My family was VERY into Christmas and it was my Dad's favorite holiday ^_^ There's definately the spirit of Christmas in the air when December comes but it has nothing to do with the figure of Saint Nick. Now I'm sixteen I help put presents under the tree, because there's quite a few of them and my mum has a tricky back. 

I have NEVER heard of the Easter Bunny. But my mum hated that we got tons of chocolate every spring, so she got us a present instead. But yeah, no Easter bunny here.

The Tooth Fairy I grew out of because I didn't always tell my mum when I lost my teeth. Plus the money wasn't worth keeping a manky old tooth all day.


----------

